# IBook G4 plus rien après la pomme sur écran gris



## Phil54 (28 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas trouvé exactement les symptômes de mon IBook G4 de 2004 sur le forum.
Avant toute chose je précise que la batterie est chargée, que j'ai fait un reset PRAM, PMU, un démarrage en mode sans échec, un démarrage sur le disque d'installation et que le constat est toujours le même.
Au démarrage, sur l'écran de l'IBook rien du noir ou du gris foncé, sur un écran externe par contre l'écran gris avec la pomme s'affiche, la petite roue tourne.........et au moment ou ça devrait passer en écran bleu plus d'image non plus......
Est ce la fin ?


----------



## Invité (28 Septembre 2012)

Si tu as une carte Airport, enlève la et essaie aussi de booter sans la Ram additionnelle (sous le clavier).


----------



## Phil54 (28 Septembre 2012)

Même résultat sans la carte Airport ni la RAM


----------



## Invité (28 Septembre 2012)

Mode target t'as essayé ?
C'est vrai que comme ça ne fonctionne pas sur Cd/Dvd ça ne devrait pas être différent, mais sait-on jamais


----------



## Phil54 (28 Septembre 2012)

Mode Target fonctionne, j'ai accès au DD via mon Imac .
Comment identifier le problème à partir de là 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h18 ----------

J'ai lancé une réparation avec l'utilitaire disque...


----------



## Invité (28 Septembre 2012)

Ah t'as un iMac ?
Alors tu peux tenter de voir ce qui se passe avec ton Cd/Dvd d'instal en utilisant le graveur de l'iMac en mode target :
introduction du Cd dans l'iMac et redémarrage de li'iMac en mode "t" (logo FW)
démarrage de l'iBook avec "alt"
choisir le boot sur le cd de l'iMac


----------



## Phil54 (29 Septembre 2012)

J'ai tenté la manip ce matin.
Mon Imac s'est affolé en passant en mode target = Ventilateur à fond style sèche cheveux 
J'ai quand même poursuivi, choisi le DVD d'Installation pour démarrer l'Ibook
L'affichage de la pomme et de la roue qui tourne a été long, plus long que d'habitude...
Mais à la fin, même symptôme au moment de passer à l'écran plus de signal vidéo sur mon écran externe (l'écran de l'Ibook restant désespérément gris foncé)
Je commence à faire mon deuil


----------



## tsss (29 Septembre 2012)

Hello,
Si tu as un disque firewire, tu peux peut être tenter de faire une image de ton DVD d'installation sur le disque FW et lancer l'installation sur ton iBook depuis ce disque .... sait-on jamais.


----------



## Phil54 (29 Septembre 2012)

Au démarrage de l'Ibook touche Alt enfoncé le disque externe FW n'apparaît pas 
Sois je ne sais pas faire une image disque bootable, soit ça ne fonctionne pas...


----------



## Invité (29 Septembre 2012)

Person , j'ai plus d'idée.
Je le sens assez mal :mouais:


----------



## Phil54 (29 Septembre 2012)

merci quand même pour tout ces conseils


----------



## tsss (29 Septembre 2012)

Phil54 a dit:


> Au démarrage de l'Ibook touche Alt enfoncé le disque externe FW n'apparaît pas



Et sur ton iMac tu arrives à booter sur ce disque FW ?


----------



## Phil54 (30 Septembre 2012)

Effectivement la premiére fois j'avais merdé dans la création du disque FW bootable. J'ai recommencé l'expérience une deuxième foi, choisit le disque FW, lancé le processus d'ouverturé qui c'est à nouveau planté après la pomme sur fond gris et la petite roue, comme pour toutes les autres tentative&#347; au moment de passer à l'écran bleu...plus rien à l'écran 
Depuis j'ai effacé le DD de l'IBook en mode targuet (option écrire des 0)
Paix à son âme ......


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2012)

Ok et tu as réinstallé l'OS et ça marche ?


----------



## Phil54 (1 Octobre 2012)

Non pas essayé de réinstaller OS mais comme il n'y avait pas moyen de démarrer sur le DVD install avant que j'efface le DD, je pensais que ça ne serait pas mieux aprés, mais pourquoi pas tenter le coup aprés tout..


----------



## Invité (1 Octobre 2012)

Si tu n'arrive pas à démarrer sur le Dvd, je ne vois pas comment tu vas faire.
Une instal en mode target ?


----------



## melaure (2 Octobre 2012)

Tu as bien fait un clone avant d'effacer ton disque j'espère ...

Oui il faut tenté une réinstall, car tu as peut-être simplement endommagé ton système, et dans ce cas il refonctionnera avec un nouvelle installation propre.

Je parle de clone, parce que quand tu réinstalles, tu peux facilement réimporté tout (comptes, données, applis ..) depuis ton clone à la fin de la réinstallation de ton OS.


----------



## Phil54 (3 Octobre 2012)

Ok je tenterai ça vendredi après-midi au calme et je fais un rapport du résultat après
Non je n'ai pas gardé de clone :rose:, juste une sauvegarde de fichiers personnels....


----------



## Phil54 (5 Octobre 2012)

Impossible de démarrer sur le DVD d'Installation
Toujours le même scénario, la pomme s'affiche, la roue tourne, le DVD aussi (je l'entends) puis plus rien...J'ai même fait une tentative après avoir déposer / reposer la batterie (pourquoi pas!)
Reste plus qu'à recycler ce qui peut l'être


----------



## Invité (5 Octobre 2012)

Dans la mesure où tu ne pouvais démarrer avec un autre support (quel qu'il soit) sans que les symptômes soient différents, j'avais assez peu d'espoir ! 
R.I.P


----------

